# Broken heater, need a new one! (help)



## Laki

I just found my 6 month old heater possibly burned out. It's the submersible heater that comes with the 20 gallon Marineland biowheel kit so I'm not sure the brand or wattage. I think it's 100 or 150w.

I unplugged it but now I'm afraid to plug it back in. It was working fine, if anything the water was a little warmer than it normally is (but the weather is also a little warmer too)

Anyway, I guess I'm off to Petsmart tomorrow for a new one. I need to find a cheap one since I don't have money for this. Any good cheap submersible heaters on the market?


----------



## SirReal303

Petsmart really doesn't have anything of quality for cheap... If it's warm enough outside that your tank can go a few days without a heater www.truaqua.com carries the full line of aquatop heaters. They're cheap, and they work really well. I've got like 5 of them and I've never had one fail.

If you must purchase from petsmart I've got the aqueon 300w in one of my 75 gallon tanks and it's done well for me for over a year. The Fluval's are ok but not submersible and we've had one melt on us before so after like 3 or 4 we quit buying them.

Good luck.


----------



## SirReal303

PS, don't know what wattage you are gonna go with but here's a link to the 100w aquatop basic analogue heater. I've got 2 of these and they both stay really true to the temperature on the gauge.

AQUATOP Aquarium Submersible Glass Heater 100W GH100


----------



## RackinRocky

I'll have to keep these in mind next time I need a heater. Did they used to be Via Aqua by any chance? Looks designed much the same way, and I like the read-out in the front. Very good price, if it works as well as you say!


----------



## SirReal303

Not sure with ViaAqua but I do know that the SunSun products are identical to the Aquatop products as far as filters go. Basically just different packaging on that stuff.

I'd highly recommend the heaters though, I'm actually putting 2 of the 450w's they have on there in my 125g with 2 Aquatop CF500UV canisters. I really dig their stuff.


----------

